# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Откуда берутся вечные любовницы

## Irina

Ответ неожиданный: из детства. Именно там, в родной семье, в отчем доме, воспитывается в маленькой женщине ворох тяжелых и цепких комплексов, благодаря которому взрослая девочка всю жизнь остается «запасным аэродромом» для своих горячо любимых мужчин.

Вечные любовницы – это такие милые и несчастные Аллочки из «Осеннего марафона» - помните? Вместо того, чтобы бросить раз и навсегда своего нерешительного и невнятного Бузыкина, они тяжело страдают в своих девичьих комнатках, регулярно заливают слезами терпеливые подушки, бросаются сломя голову к телефону...

Такие «Аллочки» с чувством невыразимой сладкой муки выбирают Ему подарок к 23 февраля: что-нибудь малозаметное (чтоб жена не увидела) и вечное (чтобы Он помнил).

Вечные любовницы почти никогда не протестуют. Нет, они, конечно, плачут и укоряют, ревнуют и взбрыкивают, дуются и молчат, но никогда не запрут двери и не отключат телефон.

Они не бросают любовников для того, чтобы освободиться и найти мужей. В этом вечном страдании и ожидании они живут невыносимо долго – потому что, как ни странно, не хотят жить по-другому. Потому что, если бы хотели – жили бы.

По мнению психологов, в группе риска «вечных любовниц» находятся девочки, отец которых мало уделяет им внимания, редко хвалит, обнимает и гладит по голове, который является в семье таким серьезным и непререкаемым авторитетом, что без его веского слова ни пуговицы не пришиваются, ни картошка не варится.

Мама в такой семье выполняет роль забитого второсортного существа, у которого «дорога – от печи до порога», и основная задача – терпеливо ждать с постоянно теплым борщом и неизменно ласковой улыбкой.

Дочка при таком папе растет с постоянным комплексом собственной неполноценности, с сознанием того, что любые ее победы и достижения не стоят ни улыбки, ни похвалы.


  Девочка тщетно все детство  лезет вон из шкурки, чтобы угодить главному мужчине в семье – и с покорным терпением принимает его невнимание и равнодушие. Низкая самооценка, ощущение собственной бездарности, дикая радость от случайной улыбки и скупой ласки раз в пять лет – и вот вам готовая вечная любовница.

Положение любовницы при женатом мужчине, как ни странно, таких девочек очень устраивает. Хотя они первые в это не верят.

Во-первых, страдать, мучиться и сознавать собственную ненужность для них – обычное эмоциональное состояние. Им плохо, конечно, трудно и одиноко, иногда даже совсем невыносимо, но эта психологическая тяжесть отнюдь не подвигает их на разрыв отношений с женатым мужчиной и поиск своего собственного счастья.

А уж оправданий себе они находят множество: и то, что мужчин не хватает на всех, и то, что «мой Сашенька самый-самый», и то, что «а как же он, любимый, без меня, он же не выживет», и даже «он обещал, что женится».

А он не женится.

Если мужчины и бросают своих жен, то не ради вечных любовниц. Потому что какой смысл бомбить основной аэродром ради запасного, если запасной и так есть? Да и вообще – для любого мужчины семья это очень важно, порой важнее, чем для женщины, и даже позволяя себе связь на стороне, они не перестают действительно любить и ценить свою жену. Так что он не женится никогда.

Отсюда мораль: папы, любите своих дочек! Мамы, воспитывайте отцов!

Дурацкий образ холодного викинга, приходящего домой после славных сражений и захватывающих путешествий, чтобы пожрать и поспать, а так же в качестве подарка вынести мусор – это не образ настоящего мужчины! Любите своих дочек и подавайте им пример нормальных отношений между мужчиной и женщиной!

А вы, дорогие девочки, все-таки имейте в виду – он так и не женится.

Источник: VELVET.by

----------


## vova230

Интересно, но ведь и этих Вечных любовниц отчего-то такая жизнь устраивает.

----------


## Akasey

вечная любовница, это вторая жена!




> ...отчего-то такая жизнь устраивает.


 она их не устраивает, промсто некуда деться!!!

----------


## Asteriks

Я не читала статью, но не соглашусь с Акасеем. Любовниц именно такая жизнь и устраивает. Особенно когда есть ребёнок и женщина в браке не состоит. Это очень удобно быть не женой, а любовницей: не нужно постоянно стирать, готовить, терпеть под боком кого-то. Он ведь приходящий. Деньги, подарки, секс, походы по кабакам. Что им ещё надо?

----------


## Akasey

Таня!!! это не удобство, это некуда деться!





> Деньги, подарки, секс, походы по кабакам


 это блядство...

----------


## vova230

Так любовниц всегда блядями и считали

----------


## Asteriks

Алёша, у меня коллега живёт как любовница уже лет 10. Когда у меня на хлеб денег нет - у неё всегда есть. Она довольна жизнью, цветёт и пахнет. Блядь? Да фиг с ней. Но с одним же живёт всё это время.

----------


## vova230

Иногда задумываюсь, что может в институте многоженства тоже есть свое рациональное зерно?

----------


## Asteriks

Я, кстати, писала уже на форуме, что могу позволить своему супругу сходить налево. Для его же блага. Но чтобы 10 лет!!!! Да пошёл бы он тогда в ж....!!!!

----------


## Akasey

Блядь - блядство - а в сумме от слова *ЗАБЛУДШАЯ - ИЙ* пошло, так вот после этого особо и подумай

----------


## Asteriks

Прошу не выражаться по фене!!! Хотя лучше не скажешь, чем сказано.

----------


## vova230

А вот слышал такую историю.
Жил один бизнесмен в Америке, а дела вел в том числе и в Англии. Ну в штатах была у него жена законная, а в Англии любовницу завел. Прошло так много лет и помер этот мужик. Вскрыли завещание и оказалось, что поделил он свое состояние между двумя своими женщинами поровну. А те подумали, посовещались и решили, что раз при жизни они ничего друг про друга не знали, то и делить им уже нечего. Стали они короче бизнес этот вести совместно.

----------


## Irina

Опытные мужчины могут распознать в женщине потенциальную любовницу в течение первых пяти - десяти минут общения с ней. Среднестатистическая любовница - это одинокая, незамужняя женщина на пике физической и сексуальной активности: красивая и обаятельная. Но не всегда дорогие духи, одежда или броская внешность служат признаками “жрицы любви”. По сути, своей любовницей можно сделать любую женщину: одари вниманием, заинтересуй деньгами или положением. В конце концов, положи к ее ногам весь мир! Только один вопрос: не слишком ли прилагаемых к этому усилий? Ведь сколько проблем может повлечь за собой уведенная мать семейства?! Хотя… чем неприступней крепость, тем больше хочется стать ее полновластным хозяином.

Как правило, любовницами становятся женщины, которым в личной жизни не хватает мужского внимания. И состоящие в браке - печально, но факт - не исключение. В этом случае у вас в руках появляются два козыря одновременно. Во-первых, женщина нуждается в вашем внимании. Во-вторых, эта леди готова проецировать свою любовь и заботу на любого, кому это может понадобиться. При этом советуем не путать романтически настроенных на чувства женщин с куртизанками, что преследуют сугубо материальную выгоду.

----------

